
Google indexer is two-pass, first run is without js - josephscott
https://twitter.com/Paul_Kinlan/status/1039852756113080320
======
jazoom
A comment from JohnMu is even more informative:

 _Yeah, there 's no fixed timeframe -- the rendering can happen fairly quickly
in some cases, but usually it's on the order of days to a few weeks even. If
your site produces new / updated content frequently & you want it indexed
quickly, you need that content in the HTML._

------
Something1234
Does this really surprise anyone? Why should my scraper have to execute your
arbitrary code bundle, and why should I as a reader have to run your bundle to
get any content? The default dom with content should be the one that gets
delivered.

